# calcium worms



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

where can i get calcium worms or pheonix worms?


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

herp boy said:


> where can i get calcium worms or pheonix worms?


 Hi, 
here
Pollywog
Regards


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep or try our sister company Pollywog Livefoods as they produce them: Pollywog Livefoods


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

pollywog lifefoods is where I get mine from also = have always had a great service from them


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

What actually are Calcium worms? What would they turn into?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

quote from pollywog livefods:

'
CalciGrubs are soft bodied larvae with a naturally high calcium content and positive Calcium : Phosphorus (Ca) ratio perfectly balanced for use as a staple diet. Their fast movement makes them very attractive to all insectivorous animals from Bearded Dragons to Soft Bill Birds.​ For an animal to absorb phosphorus it must be matched by the same amount of calcium, if this calcium is not present in the item being eaten the animal must take the calcium from another part of it's body, namely the bones. Failure to provide enough calcium in the diet can result in brittle bones and various deformities (Metabolic Bone Disease or MBD for short). The vast majority of feeder insects sold on the market today have negative Ca ratios meaning they must be supplemented with calcium before being fed to animals which can be a very hit or miss affair. CalciGrubs have a much higher calcium content than other feeder insects and a positive Ca ratio meaning they are perfectly balanced to be fed without the need for additional supplementation.
​ *Reptiles*​ CalciGrubs are loved by a wide variety of insectivorous Reptiles. Their positive Ca ratio means they can be used as a staple diet and their high calcium content means they are especially good for preventing MBD in young Reptiles and in breeding females who have a particularly high calcium requirement before and after producing eggs. We have had reports from Reptile breeders saying that the eggs their females have produced while feeding on CalciGrubs have been the best ever resulting in much healthier offspring!
'​


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

you can also get them from the livefood warehouse... My beardies love em.. They turn into little fly like things my beardies also loved them rofl was funny watching them chase them around the viv too.

Liz


----------

